# New York trip - what clothing shops to visit?



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll be visiting Manhattan for the first time in about 2 weeks; I've planned various things I want to do but am now coming to AAAC to find out what clothing shops I should visit while I'm there 

Are they all located in the same general vicinity or spread out throughout the entire city?

Are there any that are must-visits, that will have a far superior collection in their NY store compared to their other smaller stores?

I know I would like to visit Paul Stuart as well as Tod's but have not planned any others as of yet. If you have any recommendations please let me know!


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Anything in particular that you are looking for? I'm not a fan of shopping as a general matter - whenever I go shopping, I have a specific list of items to buy. The nice thing about shopping in NYC is that they have almost anything you're looking for (which reduces the amount of time that I need to spend looking for things). There are clothing stores throughout the city, but if you say what you are looking for then folks should be able to help. In the area of Paul Stuart, you will also find Brooks Brothers, Alden and AE. If you walk north, you'll find many major department stores...


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

The Brooks Brothers flagship is a marvelous visit, even if you don't plan on buying!


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

pleasehelp - not looking for anything in particular, just figured it would be fun to take a few hours to browse, as I've heard the shopping there is quite good.

adoucett - thanks for the recommendation, I'll add it to the list!


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, there's a lot in midtown. You could go to PS, BB, etc. on Madison and then north on 5th Ave to go to Saks, Bergdorf, etc. I never browse, so this might be terrible advice - I don't know if those stores are well-suited for browsing...


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?179175-One-Day-in-NYC

Advice given to me in April, wow too much to see ! ! !


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

There's a Uniqlo 31 W.34th Street in Manhattan.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dont forget the shoes! Leffot in Greenwich Village is nice to browse their selection of $1000+ shoes. You have to go to BB on Madison for the experience alone. Bergdorf is nice but not quite my taste or budget. Don't to check out the Tournea Time Machine if you are in to watches. The IWC store is also very nice as are the VC and GP stores. To possibly see some interesting vintage pieces check out Aaron Faber. If you are taking a significant other then dont miss the Saks and Bergdorf shoe departments for her. The Macys is nice to say you've been and to see where the parades are but its dreadfully busy and above the main floor its just standard Macys junk. Also wander the meat packing district for some more unique shops and a good restaurant we enjoyed twice in one trip was Bubby's in Tribeca and while you're there you can stop in the J.Crew Liquor store if that suits you.


----------



## NoahNY (Sep 2, 2014)

On Madison Ave between 59th Street and 79th Street you'll find an amazing array of haute couture labels. While many are associated with women's fashion several significant shops cater to both; Hermes, Lauren, Armani, etc., and Barney's.

You can also stop in and ogle the beautiful time pieces for sale at the houses of A. Lange, Chopard, and my favorite, F.P. Journe. Many significant museums are located there, or within a few blocks, as well as Central Park and good places to eat. Enjoy.


----------



## cchen (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't forget The Armoury in Tribeca


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

dwebber18 said:


> The IWC store is also very nice as are the VC and GP stores.


What are those?


----------

